# EVCV or EGR solenoid? Or neither..?



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Trying to figure what the proper name of this part is...it's mounted on same bracket as the MAP(?) sensor. Has a vacuum line that runs down to EGR valve and another intake port. Is this thing called an EVCV(electronic vacuum control valve)? Or is it an EGR solenoid..? 

I searched for the part and got many results for other makes/models but not for mine...vehicle is a 95' chevy G20 with 5.7l 350 in it. Is it perhaps known by another name on this model? 

Also, where are some good places to buy auto parts online? I'm pretty sick of going to the local parts stores


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Rockauto has great service and prices. Is it the Vapor Canister Purge Valve perhaps? 

http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/...on,vapor+canister+purge+valve+/+solenoid,4936


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

ChuckF. said:


> Rockauto has great service and prices. Is it the Vapor Canister Purge Valve perhaps?
> 
> http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/...on,vapor+canister+purge+valve+/+solenoid,4936


Thanks for the suggestion. Had heard about RA before...looks pretty good. 

As far as it being VCPV...idk if thats the right part. It does look really similar though...maybe the part has been slightly redesigned/upgraded and looks different?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Possibly; maybe the one on your vehicle is something someone substituted. Confirm the number of ports, some of them have three, most have two.

You have to find a picture of the EGR/emissions circuit layout on your vehicle, that's the only sure way to ID the part.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

If memory serves me correct, (there is snow on da roof)it is an EGR solenoid.:vs_cool:


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

ChuckF. said:


> Possibly; maybe the one on your vehicle is something someone substituted. Confirm the number of ports, some of them have three, most have two.
> 
> You have to find a picture of the EGR/emissions circuit layout on your vehicle, that's the only sure way to ID the part.


It has 2 ports on backside (one of which is an intake port) and one more port on it's front. Top port on backside has vac line that runs to egr valve. Bottom port on backside is an intake port(?)


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Brainbucket said:


> If memory serves me correct, (there is snow on da roof)it is an EGR solenoid.:vs_cool:


hahah, @Brainbucket. That's what I thought it was called but still can't seem to find a relacenent part called an 'EGR solenoid' for a 95' chevy 5.7l 350. Autoparts store wasn't very helpful either.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

EGR Valve Control Solenoid: http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/...ssion,egr+valve+control+solenoid+/+motor,4380

The search engines at car parts stores and websites are very unsophisticated. If you went back and asked for an "EGR valve control solenoid" they would probably find it. Typically to find something like this I would just search for "EGR" and look through all the hits.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

ChuckF. said:


> EGR Valve Control Solenoid: http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/...ssion,egr+valve+control+solenoid+/+motor,4380
> 
> The search engines at car parts stores and websites are very unsophisticated. If you went back and asked for an "EGR valve control solenoid" they would probably find it. Typically to find something like this I would just search for "EGR" and look through all the hits.


You're an angel and a godsend @ChuckF  I apprecatiate you taking the time to help a fellow man in need out. I really do.  Thank you!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

EGR Control solenoid from NAPA








The port with the foam on it is the breather to release vacuum. This is for a 95 Chevy G20 van with a 5.7 part # CRB 219225:vs_cool:


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Brainbucket said:


> EGR Control solenoid from NAPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank ye kindly, good sir @Brainbucket.

Just placed my order a couple hours ago. Says it should be here by friday...Here's to hoping this part gets my van back on the road. A mans gotta dream, right?  

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

What is it doing? Vacuum is at EGR all the time keeping it open and van running bad or dieing? If so, just unplug the EGR and plug the vac hose or plug the port that the EGR solenoid is getting vac from. It should run fine just gas mileage will be down some.:vs_cool:


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Brainbucket said:


> What is it doing? Vacuum is at EGR all the time keeping it open and van running bad or dieing? If so, just unplug the EGR and plug the vac hose or plug the port that the EGR solenoid is getting vac from. It should run fine just gas mileage will be down some.:vs_cool:


Just running extremely poorly under load. It's fine at idle. Yeah, the vac was at egr. I did unplug it and that makes the van run a little better but it still has lack of power. Doing this is what led me to suspect the EGR control solenoid was bad. I installed the new one today and it made little to no difference. I mean it can still drive around (kinda, lol) and whatnot but I won't/can't take it on the road like this. Way too many hills in NC for that...

Beginning to suspect MAP sensor or possibly worn out valves/rings which had been suggested to me two times today. Don't think I'll be moving forward on any repairs without checking engine compression first...


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Timing, EGR 'flutter'( EGR spring is weak and lets the EGR open to soon), Fuel pressure, of course compression, restricted exhaust. If you unplug MAP it should run extremely rich. Check engine light on? O2 sensor is a one wire O2. Unplug it and does do anything? Read codes before you create them. Get a timing light and look at the spray pattern of the fuel injectors. One might not be spraying as much as the other one.:vs_cool:


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Brainbucket said:


> Timing, EGR 'flutter'( EGR spring is weak and lets the EGR open to soon), Fuel pressure, of course compression, restricted exhaust. If you unplug MAP it should run extremely rich. Check engine light on? O2 sensor is a one wire O2. Unplug it and does do anything? Read codes before you create them. Get a timing light and look at the spray pattern of the fuel injectors. One might not be spraying as much as the other one.:vs_cool:


Timing- Will have to look into how to check this as I haven't checked yet.

EGR spring- appears ok; spring is still very strong.

Fuel pressure - I don't believe this is the issue. Brand new fuel pump and filter installed. However, have not checked the fuel pressure regulator...

compression - have not checked yet. At top of my to-do list

restricted exhaust - have not checked yet. Have to figure out how...Advice? 🍻

unplug MAP - will check tomorrow...

NO check engine lights on at all...seems unusual. Fried computer perhaps?

Unplug 02 - tried this a while back. Little to no difference 😞

Timing light - have no clue how to do this...YOUTUBE here I come! 😵

Thanks as usual Brainbucket. You been alot of help good sir!


----------

